# Comparing Roland cutters, help needed! PNC-1100 vs GX-24



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all, as a cutter and heatpress newbee I have a question for the die hards...

Can anyone please explain to me what's the main difference between a Roland PNC-1100 and a GX-24? Today I saw a second hand machine (PNC-1100) for 500 euro, no pics detached and just minimum info. Still waiting for more info from the seller. I think the price is fair for a good working machine... or not?


----------

